# HELP With Nissan Primera 93 P10 Fuses & HandBrake Light..,



## Spookie (Aug 9, 2010)

H:newbie:i ALL.

I'm NEW to this Place.

Hello ALL

I have just got a Nissan Primera 1993 P10. Where can I download a Service manual from? Also I drove down the Road about 2km and parked up and Noticed that I just had MY Handbrake on ALL the TIME. It still works, BUT NOW THE Handbrake RED Light on the DASH isnt COMING ON???? Would this be a FUSE Issue? If so what Fuse? Anybody got a Fuse BOX Diagram for me??

Many Thanks
Craig.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If all your other dash lights are coming on, it's probably not the fuse. It could be just the bulb needs changing or maybe the handbrake switch is not engaging. Don't have a manual but you'll probably have to take the instrument cluster off and check the bulb first. The switch is normally under the console where the brake handle is.


----------

